
Ok Google, Give Me All Your Internal DNS Information - pjf
https://www.rcesecurity.com/2017/03/ok-google-give-me-all-your-internal-dns-information/
======
jlgaddis
Since some folks may not be familiar with Active Directory, "gc" stands for
Global Catalog.

What is the global catalog?

"The global catalog is a distributed data repository that contains a
searchable, partial representation of every object in every domain in a
multidomain Active Directory Domain Services (AD DS) forest."

Global Catalog servers are domain controllers -- such as the ones identified
by the DNS queries issued in this article -- that contain this data.

